# Shostakovich symphony question



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I recall a radio announcer mentioning a later symphony of Shostakovich's which has a repeated clicking-like sound which reflects the sound he heard from his pig valve. Does anyone know which symphony that is?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

The announcer's pig valve or Shostakovich's?

Anyway, though I hate to encourage the association, it's probably the 15th.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ha! Thanks. 

For some reason, the Naxos "complete symphonies" white box omits the 15th symphony. Maybe they have an aversion to pig valves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Just wait till they need one themselves. Then they'll change their tune. (As it were!)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oops. Turns out the 15th is on the second CD with the 2nd symphony. All's right with the world.


----------

